# Any chance Canon will incorporate 1.4x into Great Whites?



## RGF (Aug 18, 2013)

Having used the 200-400 on several trips, I can say that they incorporation of the 1.4 into the lens is a great plus.

I would love to see this in their long lenses, especially 500, 600 and 800.

Don't expect to see this soon, but it would be nice.


----------



## Vossie (Aug 18, 2013)

RGF said:


> Having used the 200-400 on several trips, I can say that they incorporation of the 1.4 into the lens is a great plus.
> 
> I would love to see this in their long lenses, especially 500, 600 and 800.
> 
> Don't expect to see this soon, but it would be nice.


I agree it would be nice. Price increase would probably be > than the price of a separate TC.


----------



## candyman (Aug 18, 2013)

RGF said:


> Having used the 200-400 on several trips, I can say that they incorporation of the 1.4 into the lens is a great plus.
> 
> I would love to see this in their long lenses, especially 500, 600 and 800.
> 
> Don't expect to see this soon, but it would be nice.




Why not.


But 200-400 adds as being a focal length not covered yet in one lens. The 500, 600 and 800 are already here and can be extended with current extenders. 
If, then it needs to add something special which we will see also in a higher price.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 18, 2013)

Now if they arranged it so you could buy the lens by itself, and have the TC as an add-in module which you could switch in and out of the path without opening anything to dust then they'd have a real killer; You could decide which one to use and install it in a clean environment and not be stuck with it permanently.

...Then again I'll probably see a left-threaded jar of pickled chicken lips before that happens.

Jim


----------



## Aaron78 (Aug 18, 2013)

Incorporating an extender into those lenses would be great, as the optics are matched to the particular lens (that is how the 200-400 is). However, every big white is pretty new, including the 800, so maybe for the next refresh? It would be cool if they built in a 1.4, and then gave you a 1.6 external extender that is also optically matched to the lens so if you still need the 2x, then you would add that extra .6 the traditional way. It would probably add $1,000-1,200 to the price of the lens, but it would be a great innovation in my opinion.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 18, 2013)

Aaron78 said:


> Incorporating an extender into those lenses would be great, as the optics are matched to the particular lens (that is how the 200-400 is). However, every big white is pretty new, including the 800, so maybe for the next refresh? It would be cool if they built in a 1.4, and then gave you a 1.6 external extender that is also optically matched to the lens so if you still need the 2x, then you would add that extra .6 the traditional way. It would probably add $1,000-1,200 to the price of the lens, but it would be a great innovation in my opinion.



The standard 1.4xTC would give you a final 2x. It would be even better if they built in 2 1.4x TCs. Perhaps Sigma could get into the act with a 400-560-800 f/4-f/5.6-f/8. But, they already have a 300-800 zoom that looks pretty good.


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Aug 19, 2013)

I agree with the idea of an add on converter that can be switch in and out of the path would be awesome. Great for slower racing sports, extra reach down the course, and a flick of a lever to get a bit wider at the finish.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 19, 2013)

Would love to see it in the 70-200 2.8 and I imagine it would sell quite well. That is my current telephoto setup, the 70-200 2.8L (non IS) and 1.4xii extender. But adding and removing it is a minor annoyance and boy would I love to have it built in. Doubt I could afford it though, as I bought the non-IS because I could not afford the ISii.


----------



## RGF (Aug 19, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> Now if they arranged it so you could buy the lens by itself, and have the TC as an add-in module which you could switch in and out of the path without opening anything to dust then they'd have a real killer; You could decide which one to use and install it in a clean environment and not be stuck with it permanently.
> 
> ...Then again I'll probably see a left-threaded jar of pickled chicken lips before that happens.
> 
> Jim



Grat idea, swing in extender. I guess it would be an extension tube when swung out


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Aug 19, 2013)

I think there would have to be some permanent elements to adjust for added distance to the focal plane, then the swing in elements.


----------

